# Plant Ids help 56K warning



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

just look toward the bottom for the pics


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not seeing any pictures. Need any help posting them?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

OK, I think i've fixed the url issue, but I can't confirm from where I am right now.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

FYI, I'm not seeing an pics either.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Still no pics.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Taz,
You can't link to photos on Yahoo! servers. You need to either upload them to the gallery here and link them or use a service like photobucket.com or imageshack.us

--Mike

p.s. I had to view the source for this page to see where you were linking. You could also make your photo briefcase public and give us the link to that.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Sorry about that.*

OK, uploaded the filese here:

This I think is water Primrose:









and I think this is Rotala rotundifolia









can someone please confirm.

thanks

Walter


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

The first one is rotala....


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree, first one is Rotala rotundifolia. Second is Ludwigia repens aka "Broad Leaf (red) Ludwigia."


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree.

Water primrose usually refers to _Ludwigia palustris_.


----------

